# Completely new to fish tanks looking for help



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Edit: I'll bold the questions so you don't have to read it all lol

Hello, i have not had a fish tank since i was a kid and i remember very little about it. I would like to start my own i have no idea where to start though. I have done a little bit of research but i wanted to get some input from some people who know more about this. *I do remember when i was a kid 2 fish from the tank that i liked and would like to get again, 1 i believe was a Hypostomus Plecostomus or a common Pleco. The pictures i have seen look a little different then i remember they all seem lighter then the one i had was. Is it there it is a different type then the common? Also is there any cool looking ones?* I have looked at different types but to me most of them basically looked the same except for the albino which i really liked, but maybe someone will know of a different one. *Also a Corydoras or cory Cat, this was actually my favorite fish it was a albino and i want to get another one of these but also wondered again if there are any cool looking ones other then the albino. Is there any other fish like these? I remember that they both help keep the tank clean so is there other fish that do stuff like this that are useful in a tank?* *Also i wanted to know some good fish for the tank, we had guppies and all kinds of other fish that are common and they were alright i have looked around at guppies and seen a few that look pretty cool like the fantail guppy but what i want are fish that look really cool or, i heard about Bengal Loach and that if you have 3 or more of them they dance. Are there other fish like this that do stuff if you have multiple?* I remember we had 2 fish called Bala Sharks i believe, and they were the stupidest fish i thought, all they did was swim next to each other back and forth on the back of the tank all day, that to me not interesting, but the other fish i think what they do is pretty cool and i wouldn't mind any fish like that. Also any other fish that would be cool to have for any reason please let me know i am interested in all of it. I am not going to be buying anything for awhile because i want to do my research on all of this first. *Also i would to know what a good size tank is? I was looking to spend probably $300 on the tank also anything i need to go with it will be separate and fish to me the price doesn't matter unless it is insane.* *And my last question(for now) if i were to buy 2 albino plecos and cory cats is there a way i would be able to for sure get a boy and a girl? Do shops keep track or this stuff or is there a way to tell? Like guppies i know you can tell a difference.* Thanks for your time sorry i have so many questions, and any input is very much appreciated.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

A common pleco can get very large (up to 18" i think) so unless you are going to have a large tank I would go for a bristlenose pleco. I have an albino bristlenose and he is very active and cool to look at. There are many other types of pleco's, it is just in how much you want to spend. some of them are pretty cool looking. here is a website with some plecos and cost size they get etc etc. 
Plecostomus Fish: Plecos and other Catfish for Sale

In my opinion I would get the biggest tank you can get. The bigger the better and more stable a fish tank will be.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, so is $300 not a large tank? i really don't know i kinda just threw that out there was is like a good size tank that i can get a decent amount of fish and not have problems. I was looking at like petsmart or something and it said like $200 for a 55 gallon that is not big? Again, i really know nothing about this so bare with me lol.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

55 gallons is a good size tank and will give you a lot of options when it comes to what kind of fish to keep. We got our 120 gallon tank at petsmart for $350 but it was on clearance.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can also look on craigslist for them i have gotten several from there at good prices, just make sure there either setup or have the person fill with water to make sure it does not leak, usually you can get 1/2 price or lower for a nice setup


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, well if you got almost double for not much more then i originally thought ill probably look for that size. I will definately check out craigslist is there any online retailers anybody knows of that have good prices? I am gonna start checking but if anyone knows of any.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For a common pleco,no a 55 is not big.They will need a 200 or larger.The cories will need a group of at least five to be truly happy.I myself am amused by my bettas but they are just cool fish I think lol.Guppies are nice as are some schooling fish.Do you plan to plant with live plants or going for fake or what?The choices are endless lol.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

So 5 cory cats ok, if they are different types does that matter? I will probably get all of the same just wondered. As for plants, i did think about some plants, not a lot i want to be able to see the entire fish tank but i did think about some. I don't really like fish tanks that are full of plants so any fish that would need that i wouldn't be interested in. Real or fake though, i don't know probably real. As for the common pleco, does the pleco get bigger depending on the tank or do they just grow no matter what? And how much is a 200 gallon tank? because if a 120 is almost 400 seems like that is gonna be gettin kinda expensive for just starting out.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

I agree that a 55 is a nice size, but too small for a common pleco. The problem with cramming them in a small tank is that their body might stop growing but their insides don't and they will die a painful death. In my opinion it is better to get 150 gallon or bigger for a common pleco. 

Keep in mind the expense of the powerhead whether it be canister or hob because a lot of aquariums do not include it, unless you buy it as a whole kit. I found petsmart to be a good place to start looking because they have kits that come with everything. Craigslist isn't bad either if you want to get a used tank but make sure you get it for a good price because what I ran into was people would be selling the tank, but not the filtration system and those can get costly.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea i figured the rest of it is going to cost as well and the bigger i get the more its gonna cost i really don't have a budget i just dont want to get out of control i tend to do that with stuff. And ok, makes sense with the pleco i wouldn't want to do that, so is there any kind of pleco that doesn't? I was looking at the albino ones but my guess is they are the same just albino. I am checking craigslist and i have seen a few over 120 gallons but what do i have to look for i am going to buy a used tank? Obviously a crack and i'm not buying it but anything else? I would say i want to put water in the tank to make sure there is no leaks before i bought it but is there any else i should be lookin out for?


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

Gold nugget pleco's are pretty cool, they will get about 6", so not a bad size either. But they do cost around $50. A bristlenose pleco will get about 4.5" mine costed $7. There are a few more but they go up in price from there. Check out that link I posted you and it will give you an idea of what kind of pleco will work in your tank.

As for buying off craigslist, I would check the seals and make sure the are peeling or drying out, check to see if it holds water etc.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, so i checked that link and was looking at the bristlenose one and noticed that they have a picture of a albino one of those as well and it doesn't even have the "whiskers" is that just that one, is it a small one that has got them yet or do some just not have them but still are the type? I did also like the zebra and tiger of those so i may look into them, thank you for that site a lot of cool stuff there.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

The picture of the bristlenose/busynose they are small so they jusn't have gotten their whiskers yet. Mine doesn't have his yet either.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Should i get multiple of these? Or is that a bad idea because i remember that they mostly eat stuff from the tank the algae and stuff on the ground i think? Would it be a problem if i got two?


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

It wouldn't be a problem to get two, they are relatively peaceful and will get along. Just keep in mind they are HUGE waste producers.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm, so i would have to clean more. If i had a 150 gallon tank with 2 of those and 5 cory cats and a good amount of other fish i don't want it crowded but i do want a good amount in there how often would i have to clean it? Cleaning it isn't a problem at all i'll probably do it more then i actually need to as long as it is ok for the fish i am just wondering how much would be normal. Obviously this is a complete guess basically. Sorry i'm annoying lol


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

150 gallon tank would be sufficient for those fish. I would just get a gravel vacuum and use it once a week when you do your water changes. I would do a 25% water change weekly. 

A new tank has to be cycled and if you are doing a fish in cycle you will need to get a water testing kit to check you levels and possibly do more/frequent water changes. Your levels should be 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and less than 40 nitrates. It will take a while to build up nitrates though.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Right now i am looking at around 150-200 gallon, because as always i always want more. But, i think that that size will have to be good enough because of room for it as well. So if 200 i would be good with the common pleco 5 cory cats, and im thinking probably like 8 bengal loachs and have room for lots more but the question is what? I am thinking some guppies, i do like bettas also but just to make sure, all of these fish so far are compatible right?


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

I understand that. We started out with a 29 gallon. Now we have a 120 gallon too. LOL.


----------



## CStormO (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea, i am sure i will find room for more or a bigger one at some point. But any ideas for fish? Also is there any fish i need to stay away from with what i have already listed?


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

It's really a preference on what fish to get. Some people like fewer bigger fish, some prefer lots of smaller fish.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

dont assume the plecos should only eat the algae in your tank, you must feed them fresh veg and algae wafers. my female albino bristle nose doesnt have wiskers but my male does. you can also get medusa bristlenoses, i have one thats really pretty. i personall wouldnt get a common or a sailfin, they get huge!!!

ps i started out with one tank at the beggining of this year.....now i have 4 soon to be 5!!!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Aha, you are one of THOSE people, the catfish people. Check this: PlanetCatfish • home of aquarium catfishes
It's the best catfish site I know.
Common plecos are a weird phenomenon. There are literally dozens of smaller, cleaner and more interesting "Loracarids" in the hobby. Where I live, with no Pet-chain stores, common plecos have largely been replaced by better species in the stores, and the choices in catfish are good. With the corporate chains, you get what they carry and they don't change with the times. New and better suckermouth catfish may be discovered and easily ordered, but Petsmartchquarters will sell what they have always sold - the fish that were avauilable in 1965. It's too bad, as it kills choice for hobbyists. 
I have a 120 that cost me $229 in a non chain store. I have softwater, so my choices veer right into rainforest species. It would support 3-6 smaller (4-5 inch ) Loracarids, upwards of 50 small tetras, OR 4 large cichlids (6-7 inches), OR one tankbuster (an oscar or the like) OR 8 dwarf cichlids or a school of angels.
Look at niche - where does the fish live? Bottom oriented territorial species don't care about gallons. Inches on the bottom are all that is important for them. A six foot 120 versus a six foot 60 would be the same to them. Midwater shoalers do go by gallons.
Ultimately, you like catfish, so build around them and their needs. Get something as a counterpoint, and keep half as many fish as you want. That always works.


----------

